# Question about this sprayer



## Annie Oakley (8 mo ago)

Hi all. My Dad had a stroke. He survived, but now he can't talk. I am trying to sell his tools and am seeking some advice on this sprayer. Can anyone help me price it?

Thank you all you drywall folks! I appreciate the knowledge.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

I really can't help you, haven't used one like that but it looks like a Kodiak Texture Sprayer .







Can you get a model # or manufacturer off the sticker?


----------



## Annie Oakley (8 mo ago)

It that one! It's model 1000

Thank you. But how do I price it? It works, I have people who are interested, but is it a $100 machine or a $500 machine?

I have no point of reference and really appreciate any advice.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

The 2nd Gen is 5k, so I'd price at $1500 used









Kodiak M2 Drywall Texture Sprayer | Al's Taping Tools


Kodiak M2 comes with 50 ft. of hose and 2 spray tips.




www.alstapingtools.com


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

Annie Oakley said:


> It that one! It's model 1000
> 
> Thank you. But how do I price it? It works, I have people who are interested, but is it a $100 machine or a $500 machine?
> 
> I have no point of reference and really appreciate any advice.


I might be interested in it if you are not too far I am in Eastern PA


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

I’m close to western pa I have a kodiak newer


----------

